# I just tried Pantene med-thick shampoo on the girls



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have started using Pantene med-thick, flat to volume shampoo and conditioner on myself. I love it, so I decided to try it on the girls, I was shocked at how much better it made Matilda's hair,( she has cotton hair, )but now it's so soft and so thick, talk about volume:HistericalSmiley:I can't wait until her hair grows out


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I have started using Pantene med-thick, flat to volume shampoo and conditioner on myself. I love it, so I decided to try it on the girls, I was shocked at how much better it made Matilda's hair,( she has cotton hair, )but now it's so soft and so thick, talk about volume:HistericalSmiley:I can't wait until her hair grows out


 
Oh My Goodness a naked Matilda!!! I'll have to try that shampoo on Noelle she has a cottony coat and i would love something that made her softer.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

that's great, Matilda looks beautiful!!:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky wants a new picture of Matilda! :wub::wub::wub:
I would like something to thicken up Rocky's very soft fine hair. Do you think it would help? He's in a puppy cut right now and I think he will stay that way for a long time...I'm enjoying not having to take matts out of him all the time. I think because his hair is so silky fine, it matts more easily. He still gets matts behind his ears where he scratches. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> I have started using Pantene med-thick, flat to volume shampoo and conditioner on myself. I love it, so I decided to try it on the girls, I was shocked at how much better it made Matilda's hair,( she has cotton hair, )but now it's so soft and so thick, talk about volume:HistericalSmiley:I can't wait until her hair grows out


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:B&B has a very fine silky coat, she doesn't have alot of hair but I did notice her hair looks thicker, it's worth a try, I love it on my hair

Hey Rocky:wub: this is Matilda mommy will get new pictures of me, have your mommy take some of you ok.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i thought dolce was the only one that did that , he scratches n he mats his hair .. lol 

matilda looks adorable naked n she looks so white n soft , im going to try the pantene on dolce as well .


Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky wants a new picture of Matilda! :wub::wub::wub:
> I would like something to thicken up Rocky's very soft fine hair. Do you think it would help? He's in a puppy cut right now and I think he will stay that way for a long time...I'm enjoying not having to take matts out of him all the time. I think because his hair is so silky fine, it matts more easily. He still gets matts behind his ears where he scratches.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's so fluffy!! I just wanna cuddle her up!! recious:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I have been using it as well and like it a lot for me and the malts!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Matilda...it's Rocky...do you want a pic of me in clothes or without? I have a very sporting outfit, but if you'd like to see my lean body mass, I can take it off. :thumbsup: My mommy says she is going to try the shampoo on me when I finish what I have, but I can't wait to see what I look like after she uses it on me. My hair is so fine you can see my pretty pink skin and to tell you the truth I like pink, but not that much..I prefer blue but what Malt has that? Mom says she will take some new pics of me when I stay still longer than one minute and actually look at the camera.:HistericalSmiley: 



Matilda's mommy said:


> :thumbsup:B&B has a very fine silky coat, she doesn't have alot of hair but I did notice her hair looks thicker, it's worth a try, I love it on my hair
> 
> Hey Rocky:wub: this is Matilda mommy will get new pictures of me, have your mommy take some of you ok.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Matilda's hair does look thicker...that's what girls need, more volume...she looks like she just stepped out of a Manhatten salon. Rocky says he likes it too!



Matilda's mommy said:


> I have started using Pantene med-thick, flat to volume shampoo and conditioner on myself. I love it, so I decided to try it on the girls, I was shocked at how much better it made Matilda's hair,( she has cotton hair, )but now it's so soft and so thick, talk about volume:HistericalSmiley:I can't wait until her hair grows out


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Paula, is this shampoo and conditioner in the same bottle or 2 separate bottles?

I'm a little shocked to see Miss Matilda without any clothes on!! LOL!! But she's still a pretty baby doll with or without her dresses!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

iheartbisou said:


> Paula, is this shampoo and conditioner in the same bottle or 2 separate bottles?
> 
> I'm a little shocked to see Miss Matilda without any clothes on!! LOL!! But she's still a pretty baby doll with or without her dresses!


 
that naughty girl:w00t: you just never know what she might do:HistericalSmiley:
It comes in 2 separate bottles


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've never used the thickening Patene, but I use the Patene Ice-Ice about 3 out of 4 baths and then use CC for the next week. I love the Patene on Lacie and Tilly. I'll have to try the thickening when I run out of Ice-Ice.

Paula -- thanks for sharing. Always good to learn about new products that work.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I was using the Pantene "smooth" for me & Boo & Hannah. I liked it,but now I'm using the Pantene Medium-Thick Frizzy to Smooth. I love it even more, lots less "poof" after a bath & blow-dry & really soft & smooth. Maybe I'll try the flat to volume on my hair next. Boo & Hannah don't really need anymore thickness or volume, but I could use it. Matilda does look really fluffy & full.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

momtoboo said:


> I was using the Pantene "smooth" for me & Boo & Hannah. I liked it,but now I'm using the Pantene Medium-Thick Frizzy to Smooth. I love it even more, lots less "poof" after a bath & bow-dry & really soft & smooth. Maybe I'll try the flat to volume on my hair next. Boo & Hannah don't really need anymore thickness or volume, but I could use it. Matilda does look really fluffy & full.


 
I had my husband pick me up some of the Pantene Medium-Thick Frizzy to Smooth last night. I gave Noelle a bath today and her cottony hair looks less poofy and feels softer. Hopefully i'll continue to get the same results each week and maybe if i'm lucky it'll improve each week since i'm trying to grow her hair back out.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well i just gave dolce a bath , i took him in the shower with me !! and i washed his hair w pantene and used the pantene conditioner on him , i also didnt rub his hair so much cause i sometimes do this n i matta it , i let him air dry while combing him n he is soo soft n fluffy n white , n i loved how soft his hair is , the one i used was pantene moisturizer ..


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> I had my husband pick me up some of the Pantene Medium-Thick Frizzy to Smooth last night. I gave Noelle a bath today and her cottony hair looks less poofy and feels softer. Hopefully i'll continue to get the same results each week and maybe if i'm lucky it'll improve each week since i'm trying to grow her hair back out.


:aktion033: Glad you found it helpful too. I'm not growing the fluffs hair out but it will be interesting to see how it works for growing Noelle's hair out.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you for bringing this up. I tried Med-Thick frizzy to smooth on Piper and it feels so soft! Soon after this picture, her hairbow fell out tho; it seems that the hair is now too smooth to hold it in


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the shampoo and conditioner on the girls and it's great because I also use it.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Is it really ok to use people shampoo on dogs? What about the difference in Ph in our skins?


----------

